# Tour Stage 2: 207.5k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Okay. Can we come to an agreement that any spectator who causes a crash due to being on the actual course has to do hard time? At least this year the Road ID(iot) didn't take one of the GC favorites out of the running. But come on, man!

Great pace setting by Jens. RadioShack controlled much of the race, as the team defending the Maillot Jeune should. I was just surprised they were able to keep it together after all the drama the past few weeks. Or months.

Did the ending of this stage look familiar to anyone else? I swear last year we had a stage where Cancellara took off a few kilometers from the finish and was chased down. That chase included Evans, and he was present in a chase today as well. Spartacus will probably bemoan the fact Sagan would not work with him, but that is part of racing.Sagan stuck up front, looked for the move, and went with it. Excellent ride, and read, by Sagan. I think if Fabian had launched tha attack a few meters before, like just before the corner, he may have gotten away. Regardless, good ride by him, Sagan, and The Boss. ALMOST a good ride by Chavanel.

Looks like Lady Vengeance has a thing against Tony Martin for some reason.

Stage 2 is pretty darned flat. 207.5 klicks of flatness. We saw a little preview with an intermediate sprint in Stage 1. Cavendish didn't seem to really drill it. I think he was just stretching legs. In a stage like, you have to go with Cavendish.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I know the profile says "flat stage" but look at all those little jags. It's gonna be 200k of hard racing methinks, and look right after the start it's uphil for a while. So... early break, Radioshack chases, then... 

Greipel.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Cavendish will be there, but I reckon he'll be more thereabouts. It's rumored he's training hard for the Olympics, which is much more of a Ronde Flanders type of course with the short sharp hills. Plus Sky's team is centered around Wiggins. Plus Sagan is ridiculously fast at the moment.

So my quarter dollar is on the man from Slovakia.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict Sagan to win the Tour.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> I predict Sagan to win the Tour.


Despite being a complete Sagan fan, that made me laugh. Today, I think people were sleeping on him, not sure if he was TdF caliber. Doubt anyone will make that mistake again. Besides, winning stage 1 of his 1st TdF is epic. Now that he has his stage win, think he'll both go for more sprint points, as well as settle in to deliver Nibali.

I do want to see a clean Sagan / Cavendish sprint before this is over though...curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sagan is going to surprise people. Just watch.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> Sagan is going to surprise people. Just watch.


Yep. I don't know if people noticed that he finished second on the Big Bear Lake stage at TOC.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

erj549 said:


> Yep. I don't know if people noticed that he finished second on the Big Bear Lake stage at TOC.


I think most were sound asleep by then.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Cavendish is a question mark for me right now; he is skinny and focused on working for Wiggins and winning the Olympics road race. I would like to see him win tomorrow actually but he isn't my first pick. 

Sagan does a good sprint tomorrow but isn't powerful enough in a flat drag race to outpower Greipel, who will win handily. 

1. Greipel
2. Sagan
3. Cavendish


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

thechriswebb said:


> Sagan does a good sprint tomorrow but isn't powerful enough in a flat drag race to outpower Greipel, who will win handily.
> 
> 1. Greipel
> 2. Sagan
> 3. Cavendish


I think green is going to Greipel or Sagan. I'm also picking Greipel tomorrow.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Greipel tomorrow, although Goss could be a danger man as well.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You guys crack me up. Every year it is about Cav being off his game etc...till he wins his first stage. Then it is Cav bashing for the next four he wins. Remember he has won 20 field sprints. Many by bike lengths. He knows how to win bunch sprints. 

Cav.


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

I would just love to see 100 yards with only Sagan and Cav. Tomorrow I think Sagan sends Cav into full bore Olympic focus.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Tomorrow will be interesting. A big break will go up the road early. I don't think Radio Shack will work too hard to chase it again, just to give it to a sprinters team. Will Liquigas chase? Will Garmin help? I don't think Sky will chase. Lotto definately will be up there as will Orica, but I am curious about the other teams. Will they let Sagan and Cav get a free ride to the bunch finish?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> Okay. Can we come to an agreement that any spectator who causes a crash due to being on the actual course has to do hard time? At least this year the Road ID(iot) didn't take one of the GC favorites out of the running. But come on, man!
> 
> Great pace setting by Jens. RadioShack controlled much of the race, as the team defending the Maillot Jeune should. I was just surprised they were able to keep it together after all the drama the past few weeks. Or months.
> 
> ...


I read on Steephill.tv that Sagan wanted to work with FC but his Team Car said no:


> According to RAI commentator, Paolo Savoldelli, Peter Sagan wanted to work with Cancellara, but his Liquigas-Cannondale team car told him not to. That's Edvald Boasson Hagen (Sky), blurry in the background, about to bridge up.


2012 tour-de-france photos stage-01


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

erj549 said:


> Yep. I don't know if people noticed that he finished second on the Big Bear Lake stage at TOC.


He won Big Bear (and the uphill finish to Bakersfield) in 2010.

Can't wait to see how the fast guys shape up.

Der Gorilla and Kittel are supposedly burning 1850W in a gallop. Cav might supposedly not have the kick he had in previous years, but you could take 20% off his top end and he'd still have won the 2010 Champs-Élysées by clear air. Sagan might well take one stage pulling a wheelie. Can Goss make use of his train to win big?

Or can one of the second-tier sprinters step it up a notch? Friere was just out of the front group at the finish, so he must have pretty good form. And the Lampre duo of Petacchi and Hondo weren't far off. Has Farrar been sand-bagging all year? *

Can I not go to work tomorrow please?

* :devil::devil::lol::lol:


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

"I read on Steephill.tv that Sagan wanted to work with FC but his Team Car said no:"

So nibali could take the bunch sprint? I had been a big fan of Sagan, but that was weak.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

What? We're not talking about a breakaway with 50k to go. Within the last k everyone does what they need to do. If you're trying to take time, you ride. If you want the stage, you make sure you cross the line first.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

peter584 said:


> "I read on Steephill.tv that Sagan wanted to work with FC but his Team Car said no:"
> 
> So nibali could take the bunch sprint? I had been a big fan of Sagan, but that was weak.



If Steephill is correct it sounds like Sagan wanted to at least be a sportsman this time around.  :shrugs:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> I read on Steephill.tv that Sagan wanted to work with FC but his Team Car said no:
> 2012 tour-de-france photos stage-01


if thats true, then he has learned a great lesson from those that talk in his ear. i may have given too much credit to his race-reading, but im sure he learned something from this stage win.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Every man for himself. Period.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> If Steephill is correct it sounds like Sagan wanted to at least be a sportsman this time around. :shrugs:


Sagan is just passing the buck to avoid all the haters that are flaming him.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

weltyed said:


> if thats true, then he has learned a great lesson from those that talk in his ear. i may have given too much credit to his race-reading, but im sure he learned something from this stage win.


It'd be lame if he was told to call off the chase of Chavanel. Gotta get rid of radios.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Tomorrow will be a good stage for The Man From the Isle of Man and for Griepel but I'll go with Sagan. Just cause I want to see that chicken dance again.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

It was very nice to see the yellow jersey attack like that. FC is the man.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

A couple of observations.
Sagan and Liquigas will probably pay for that at some point in the tour. Sagan may pay this week. They could make it very hard for him to get to the front.
Nibali could get screwed out of some help if he gets away with no teammates later in the tour.

I am hoping the Shack gets someone in the breakaway today. That could give them a bit of an easier day if other teams take up the chase.

I think the green is so wide open who knows which teams will give chase today.

Teajay is looking very impressive early.

Jens still has his motor. Bodes well for RSTN holding the yellow til the hills.

Any news on Horners knee? The TC did not seem very sympathetic. If it is serious it could keep any of them from a podium chance.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not a super-fan of Cav but last year showed he has learned both how to win without a 4-man train and to fight off the wheel-suckers. So I will go with Cav for the win.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Why do the commentators keep saying Cav has no support? Isn't Bossen Hagen a lead out guy.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure they were all trying 100% at the Intermediate sprint. But the result was Goss, Renshaw, Cav, and Sagan. The Orica Green Edge train looks good, like they did in the Giro. We'll see for real in about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*headwind at last 2k?*

the weather for tournai looks clear, with wind from the south at about 15-18 KM/hour.
At about 2KM from the finish, it looks like the course, which has come from west to east, takes a turn south and crosses that river that runs ENE thru tournai, then turns west again to the finish.

Altho the wind is from the south, in 'downtown' tournai may be heading up the course of the river, more from from the SE to NW.

either way,just before the turn into as headwind looks like a cool place for a team to make a big move for sprint position.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

who's going to do the work to bring back the break? Lotto and Argos/Shim...

Let's go with kittel.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

foto said:


> who's going to do the work to bring back the break?


36k to go and 2 minutes...plenty of time to pull back.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is under 44 sec. now.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

the peleton is barely going 18mph. they will trip over the breakaway.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break back up to 48 sec. 

They're fighting it!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Break back up to 48 sec.
> 
> They're fighting it!


You mean the peloton is fighting about what sammich shop to hit after the race?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Break back up to 48 sec.
> 
> They're fighting it!


we appreciate your efforts to try and make it seem exciting.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is down to 13 sec; Holy Toledo :eek6: :eek6: !!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Break? What break?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Break is down to 13 sec; Holy Toledo :eek6: :eek6: !!


And at 10k to go...they finally decide to race. :idea:


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

time to jump.

looks like BMC is going for it.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

sagan is up there?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Woooooohooooo! hahahaha awesome sprint!

(I couldn't have been more wrong...)


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

cavendish.

well played.

now, time to quit for the olympics.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

PJay said:


> sagan is up there?


He was. Didn't matter though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Train? I don't need no train!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Greipel missed out by a wheel length


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So...any questions who can win a drag race? He took out Sagan, Greipel, and Goss with zero leadout.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

With the perfect lead out, he missed by a whole bike length plus a wheel.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> So...any questions who can win a drag race? He took out Sagan, Greipel, and Goss with zero leadout.


That is news to me. Cav was hiding in everyone else's leadout. "Zero leadout" my foot.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sagan was nowhere, Cav had 1/5 the train and still came around Griepel to take the win. Do not underestimate that little bullet!


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL at people who doubted Cav before today. You'd think that, after 21 stage wins, people will stop doubting him. Maybe they'll wait until he wins #22 (tying Lance Armstrong, btw, as well as the top sprinter in wins)


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Marc said:


> That is news to me. Cav was hiding in everyone else's leadout. "Zero leadout" my foot.


We all understood what he meant by the no leadout comment. He didn't have his usual train and he had to freelance. Something that most people say he can't do.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I see Sagan take a little bump?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> LOL at people who doubted Cav before today. You'd think that, after 21 stage wins, people will stop doubting him. Maybe they'll wait until he wins #22 (tying Lance Armstrong, btw, as well as the top sprinter in wins)


Cav is such a wheel sucker. He didn't take a single pull.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome move by Cavendish. Coming into the last kilometer, I couldn't see him and I thought he was too far back. He came out of nowhere in the end. Pure skill.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

That little effer.

Geez!

I feel a bit bad for Greipel. Lead out man...again.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

juno said:


> A couple of observations.
> Sagan and Liquigas will probably pay for that at some point in the tour. Sagan may pay this week. They could make it very hard for him to get to the front.
> Nibali could get screwed out of some help if he gets away with no teammates later in the tour.


I doubt it. That's racing. If Sagan had such an easy ride to the line, why did no one else hop on as well? Sagan got FC's wheel because he was the only one strong enough to get it.




juno said:


> Any news on Horners knee? The TC did not seem very sympathetic. If it is serious it could keep any of them from a podium chance.


Don't worry, no one from RSNT had any chance to podium anyways. Book it. Kloden is over the hill, Horner is over the hill and has a bum knee, and Frank Schleck is too busy talking about how weak he is without his brother there to even think about attacking and taking enough time to make up for the 6+ minutes he'll lose in the TTs.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> Awesome move by Cavendish. Coming into the last kilometer, I couldn't see him and I thought he was too far back. He came out of nowhere in the end. Pure skill.


That's some classic McEwen right there.:thumbsup:


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not a Cav fan, but that was fast! I got in from my morning ride & missed all but the last 10 Km. Was Sagan out of gas or was he boxed in, looked like he had a Saxo rider blocking him?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Race commentators said Cancellara went back to the TD and then rode up to chat with Frank Schleck.
Any clues?

Probably nothing important as nothing happened in the stage.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Sagan sagan sagan. That word is starting to hurt my head.

OMG, Since when is sagan a bunch sprinter? Tour of California? Has he ever been in contention in a straight up flat stage sprint in a big race?


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

foto said:


> OMG, Since when is sagan a bunch sprinter? Tour of California? Has he ever been in contention in a straight up flat stage sprint in a big race?


Nope...


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

clonechemist said:


> ...
> 
> Sagan got FC's wheel because he was the only one strong enough to get it.


Such a great point. Thank you.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cav and Sagan for the win !


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

clonechemist said:


> I doubt it. That's racing. If Sagan had such an easy ride to the line, why did no one else hop on as well? Sagan got FC's wheel because he was the only one strong enough to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance for a podium? I have to disagree, they do have some chance. Better then half the other teams anyway. 1-9 they are still one of the strongest (if not the strongest) TEAM in the tour with plenty of experience.....and no distractions this year. No Johan, only one Shleck, geez, practically a picture of harmony 

And for a team who will be in yellow for a third of the tour at least, they are under the radar. Everyone expects them to defend for the first week and then drop out of the race.

Sounds like a great finish by Cav, can't wait to see the video when I get home!


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I am with foto on Sagan. He won a stage and now he is the next......
I was disappointed with Kittel. I wanted to see Kittel, Greipel, Goss, and Cav at the finish. Goss and Greipel had good lead outs but Cav still was able to out maneuver and out sprint them. That may play a part in their plans in the future. Some men get over it, some will wilt, some will become inspired. I do not think Cav will win all the sprint stages but he looks hungry to do so. This makes the tour interesting. My co worker was wondering why I was fist pumping. I should not be allowed to watch on the computer while at work...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The moment:


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Leadout train? Cav don't need no leadout train!

That was impressive.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

BillyWayne said:


> I am with foto on Sagan. He won a stage and now he is the next......
> I was disappointed with Kittel. I wanted to see Kittel, Greipel, Goss, and Cav at the finish. Goss and Greipel had good lead outs but Cav still was able to out maneuver and out sprint them. That may play a part in their plans in the future. Some men get over it, some will wilt, some will become inspired. I do not think Cav will win all the sprint stages but he looks hungry to do so. This makes the tour interesting. My co worker was wondering why I was fist pumping. I should not be allowed to watch on the computer while at work...


Anyone know what happened to Kittel? He looked like he was about to puke with 10k to go. He finished a totally flat stage six minutes down. Bad breakfast or flu?

Edit...from twitter:


> Marcel *Kittel* is suffering from a viral gastroenteritis (stomach flu). More news later on, on our website: http://www.1t4i.com


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*for*

sure he was sick!
did you see his face???
stomach problems are the norm in these types of races and can happen to anyone.
hopefully it is a 1-2 day thing for him, he is a very fast rider and expected him to challenge for the win. his second still came in 4th.

Cav is still the man though!!


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Did I see Levi Liephimer being carried away on a stretcher during today's stage? I was outside and came back in to see what looked like him being carried away. It looked like his Team Manager or Trainer was covering him with a blanket.

Did anyone else see this?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*No, that was the end of the 2011 tour.*



RoadBoy1 said:


> Did I see Levi Liephimer being carried away on a stretcher during today's stage? I was outside and came back in to see what looked like him being carried away. It looked like his Team Manager or Trainer was covering him with a blanket.
> 
> Did anyone else see this?


No, that was the end of the 2011 tour. And 2010. And 2009.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

jlandry said:


> That's some classic McEwen right there.:thumbsup:


/\this/\

one reason sky wasnt overly concerned about sprints and GC. not nearly as concerened as we in the peanut gallery were.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish - simply the best even when he is not at his best and had no train and very little team support. Rob Hayles (his assistant) says that Cav has lost some top end power through losing 4 kilos. This explains why he only won by half a wheel against Greipel - this year's best sprinter with, I believe, 13 wins.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and please note*



jlandry said:


> That's some classic McEwen right there.:thumbsup:


I am on record long before the tour started that this is exactly what Cav would be doing


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*never*



foto said:


> Sagan sagan sagan. That word is starting to hurt my head.
> 
> OMG, Since when is sagan a bunch sprinter? Tour of California? Has he ever been in contention in a straight up flat stage sprint in a big race?


but folks were claiming he was gonna be in the mix


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

atpjunkie said:


> I am on record long before the tour started that this is exactly what Cav would be doing


It was beyond obvious to everyone.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> It was beyond obvious to everyone.


I wouldn't say "everyone".


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the whole concept of the lead out is*



albert owen said:


> Cavendish - simply the best even when he is not at his best and had no train and very little team support. Rob Hayles (his assistant) says that Cav has lost some top end power through losing 4 kilos. This explains why he only won by half a wheel against Greipel - this year's best sprinter with, I believe, 13 wins.


the speed is so high @ 200 meters that no one can generate enough speed to come round your sprinter in such a short distance. Griepel is a beast and my guess is he was wound up. That is a crazy amount of acceleration to come around in such a short distance


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which means...*



spookyload said:


> With the perfect lead out, he missed by a whole bike length plus a wheel.


how much faster was Cav going to come around him by that much in 200 meters?

awesome


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*people said he'd win*



gusmahler said:


> It was beyond obvious to everyone.


but not poach stages a la McEwen. Did you see Cav catch a ride of Freire's wheel to get him in position?
He told Boss Hog, 'go it alone, I'll take care of myself' as they haven't worked together


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> That is news to me. Cav was hiding in everyone else's leadout. "Zero leadout" my foot.


How do the sour grapes taste this year?


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Sagan tried to be there.

Unfortunatley he got his welcome to the Tour Sprint Stages.

Greipel, Goss, Veelers and even Pettachi banged him and cut him off during the sprint.
They were making a statement, whether it was about his wheel-sucking the yellow in stage 2, earn your place rookie, or just making sure he didn't get on anybody's wheel because of his potential, who knows?


----------

